# Schwenkbraten (grilled German pork steaks)



## GFC56

http://www.kitchenproject.com/kpboard/recipes/SpiessbratenSchwenkbraten.htm


----------



## GFC56

*Another version*

Seasonings 
4 ounces paprika
2 ounces salt
1 ounce pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1/4 cup parsley leaves
1 teaspoon sage
1 teaspoon rosemary
1 teaspoon thyme
Pork tenderloin steaks,  sliced 1/2-inch thick
Sliced onions
Mix all spices in a zip-type bag. Oil both sides of meat. Lightly coat both sides of oiled meat with seasonings. Put a layer of sliced onions in bottom of bag, and then put a layer of seasoned meat. Add another layer of sliced onion on top of meat. Repeat until meat is gone or bag is full. Squeeze all excess air out of bag and seal. Put bag in refrigerator for three to five days. Cook on the grill or broil in the oven.

Schweinebraten on crusty roll (spread mayo on roll if u like) pic, not mine



http://img45.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc244&image=41958_03.jpg


----------



## texasgirl

Those look really good! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## buckytom

thanks gfc!
this is very similar to something that i use on broiled or roasted chicken or grilled lamb steaks.

i'll have to try it on pork next time. (and try to remember the name so it sounds cool  )

tenderloin steaks? i think i'll try it on either pork loins or sirloins.


----------



## GFC56

Try this easy recipe for German pork steaks



1 t curry powder
2 t garlic powder
1 t paprika
1 t dried parsely

Get out a dish to marinate in.  Put in a layer of thinly sliced onion, then rub 
both sides

of the pork sirloins with the powder and put them on top of the onion.  Put 
another 
layer of onion on top.  Add about 1/4 cup vegetable oil to it all.  Seal and 
marinate--
then grill!


----------



## cara

grilling with a Schwenkgrill is really much fun!


----------



## GFC56

cara said:
			
		

> grilling with a Schwenkgrill is really much fun!



Nice to hear that. Could you elaborate further. Can you buy these grills on line.


----------



## cara

hmm.. I'm not sute, never searched for it...
but it's easy to make:
all you need are 
three posts to put together for the fitting
three chains to fasten this thing you put the pieces on (what's it called??)
and this thing to put the meat on.

take care this "thing" is easy and free going so you can swivel (?) it around...

will have a look for online purchase..


----------



## cara

or do it like this:


----------



## GFC56

Found this on ebay. Not sure if they would ship to US or accept US currency.
Thanks for the diagram.

http://heimwerker.search.ebay.de/schwenkgrill_Grill_W0QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsacatZ19809


----------



## cara

the ones from Landmann are quite okay... 
just contact the seller and ask...
biggest problem will be the shipping costs... I think it's rather heavy so it will be expensive....


----------



## GFC56

cara said:
			
		

> the ones from Landmann are quite okay...
> just contact the seller and ask...
> biggest problem will be the shipping costs... I think it's rather heavy so it will be expensive....



Yes the shipping cost could be prohibitive. Cara do you have a Schwenkbraten recipe you would like to share. Thanks again.


----------



## cara

okay.. haven't done myself, no space for a schwenkgrill but I serached for recipes..

*Original Idar-Obersteiner Schwenkbraten*

ingredients per person:
350g pork neck cut  into 3-4 cm thick slices
2 chopped onions, seasoned with pepper and salt
pepper and salt

preparation:
rub the neck with salt and pepper on all sides, place in a /glass-)bowl and top with the onions.
cover with a cloth and rest at a cool place for at least 24h.

prepare the Schwenkgrill, best use is beech wood.
if the wood is really hot and burned, place the schwenkbraten on the grill.
from the height it should be about 5cm over the flames.
take care to keep it moving, so the heat will be not only at one point.
Turn around a few times.. it should take about 20min.

serve with baked potatoes, salad and beer ;o)

*************************
about 2kg pork neckcut as koteletts
marinate for a few hours in:
150ml oil
10 onions, cut into slices
garlic as you like
juniper berries crushed with salt
Pepper, paprika, thyme, oregano, mustard..etc.. whatever you like
mix everything and rest on a cool place for 12-24h
take out of the marinade two hours before using, the pork could get stringy

go on like with the other recipe.


----------



## CajunCook36

*Recipe Question*

I have seen about 3 or 4 variations of shwenk recipe's, but non include red wine vinegar and wine.... the shwenk that I bought in Germany came pre-marinaded and included those ingredients. None of the recipes to date have come close to the flavor of the shwenk tha I had in the rheinland area of Germany ten years ago. I am on a desperate earch for a recipe and have no contacts at the airbase where I was stationed to get an idea of everythong that was included on the ingredients list. Anyone here have any idea recipe's that include wine and redwine vinegar?


----------



## pacanis

Those look outstanding, OP.


----------

